# iPad for professional/academic uses



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

Does the iPad represent a possible new way for you do your work? 

For graphic/media artists, can the iPad offer you anything?

I can use it to read PDFs and other such documents with Papers and write with iWork. The lack of multitasking is holding me back. 

Any thoughts? 

Trying to flesh out if Apple has any intentions whatsoever for this thing to ever be used for "work".


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

If someone develops an app that allows for triggered samples/DJ tools, I think I'll find the iPad very useful for content creation/live creation.

Beyond that, if someone creates a great image editing application, along the lines of Photoshop Elements (or something close) I believe it'll be a must have gadget for photographers.

I'm really pondering if Apple is considering re-developing the iLife suite for the iPad.. I think that would be glorious. Obviously, iPhoto, iMovie and iWeb and even Garageband could easily be developed for the iPad. (think 30 pin to mic/guitar input connector as an accessory for the iPad!) 

Quite simply, if the iPad is powerful enough, it will excel at all of these things.. and content/artistic professionals will absolutely love the iPad.


----------



## 9780 (Sep 14, 2006)

If there's something like RapidWeaver for iPad, and a corresponding desktop app + sync ability, as well as any of the ssh terms that are out there already for iphones... This could be yummy!


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

i don't see any SERIOUS content creation on this incarnation of the ipad. 

it's processing power and limited storage place it as a consume/delivery device.


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

I disagree. Applications like Daylite Touch and Billings Touch should be able to run without any modification. And if Marketcircle does decide to make modifications specifically for the iPad, it makes it that much more attractive.

I'm not suggesting that it is for everyone, but the ability to use the device to do things like event registrations, inventory taking, etc. I had a meeting today with a catering company regarding them potentially using Daylite, and I see the use of an iPad running Daylite Touch for an on-site manager at the event they are catering. Or for doing data input when they are having a meeting with one of their clients.

If we ever get a true FileMaker app running under an iPad/iPhone/iPod Touch, then the ability to do remote data entry and inquiries will be incredibly powerful. Combine this with a retail package so that a sales rep can show a customer something on the retail sales floor. A waiter/waitress using it to take orders at a table. A photographer doing a shoot and being able to hook up their camera (there is a USB port for that reason, and showing the client the results of the shoot within minutes and without having to cart around the extra weight of a laptop. 

And the potential to be used for Keynote presentations by sales reps that need to show a presentation to a couple of people sitting in an office. 

One thing that I stress when talking to clients about Daylite Touch is that it is not designed to replace Daylite, but it is designed to complement Daylite. I would say the same thing about an iPad. It's not going to replace your business computer, but for many people it can complement what your computer currently does.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

Interesting insight Oakbridge. I never thought of its uses for event planning/inventory. On the fly type things would be lucrative for the iPad.

I see it as being able to hold a million pounds of journal articles in one pound, instead of 5 of my MBP. Also, consider that laptops generally requires a surface to place on for any significant amount of time. This thing sits right in your hands like a book.

My only worry is neck stress from looking down. It needs a kick stand!


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

Adrian. said:


> Interesting insight Oakbridge. I never thought of its uses for event planning/inventory. On the fly type things would be lucrative for the iPad.


+1 I think the things Oakbridge said are bang on - and are probably just the tip of the iceberg 



Adrian. said:


> My only worry is neck stress from looking down. It needs a kick stand!


It has one:










And Apple will sell you it - for $29 USD


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

i-rui said:


> i don't see any SERIOUS content creation on this incarnation of the ipad.
> 
> it's processing power and limited storage place it as a consume/delivery device.


First of all, you really don't have any concept of the device's processing power. It uses a chip that is fundamentally different in design to anything you've used previously.

As we all (should) know, the clock rating (1GHz in the iPad's case) has no actual bearing on how fast it actually runs for the tasks we might do on it.

All I can tell you is to look at the keynote: I saw several things done on the iPad that my 2.16GHz Core2Duo BlackBook would choke on.

Secondly, some of us (not you apparently) think presentations, word processing and spreadsheets DO constitution "serious content creation." Given how amazingly flexible the iPhone turned out to be, doing things I never in a million years thought could be done on it, once people start building apps specifically for it, I really wouldn't underestimate what else it can do. Apple has already shown for quite some time now that you would lose that bet badly.


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

Oakbridge said:


> I disagree. Applications like Daylite Touch and Billings Touch should be able to run without any modification. And if Marketcircle does decide to make modifications specifically for the iPad, it makes it that much more attractive.
> 
> I'm not suggesting that it is for everyone, but the ability to use the device to do things like event registrations, inventory taking, etc. I had a meeting today with a catering company regarding them potentially using Daylite, and I see the use of an iPad running Daylite Touch for an on-site manager at the event they are catering. Or for doing data input when they are having a meeting with one of their clients.
> 
> ...


Yes, i agree with pretty much everything you've said, but i don't consider any of that CONTENT creation. IMO data entry doesn't really involve processing power or large storage so the ipad should be fine for those uses.



chas_m said:


> All I can tell you is to look at the keynote: I saw several things done on the iPad that my 2.16GHz Core2Duo BlackBook would choke on.


Really? what would that be? 



chas_m said:


> Secondly, some of us (not you apparently) think presentations, word processing and spreadsheets DO constitution "serious content creation." Given how amazingly flexible the iPhone turned out to be, doing things I never in a million years thought could be done on it, once people start building apps specifically for it, I really wouldn't underestimate what else it can do. Apple has already shown for quite some time now that you would lose that bet badly.


See above. I don't consider those functions as "serious content creation" - not to undermine their ultimate value, but I think those functions don't require cutting edge processing power , RAM or storage (such as photoshop, final cut, etc...)

But I do concede that it's portability and interface would make it an excellent data entry/retrieval tool.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

Chas,

I think word processing is valuable content creation but it is not realistic for me or anyone to write more than a few pages on that thing without needing wrist braces.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Oakbridge said:


> A photographer doing a shoot and being able to hook up their camera (there is a USB port for that reason, and showing the client the results of the shoot within minutes and without having to cart around the extra weight of a laptop.


Don't see this happening, for at least a couple of reasons.

The first are USB speed and processor speed. We shoot tethered occasionally, using the FW port on our MacBook Pro, and it takes around 8 seconds to download an 8MB file from the camera to the laptop and up on screen. It seems an eternity sometimes.

Can you imagine doing the same with USB, a slower processor & files 1.5x to 2x the size?

Secondly, I don't know a single professional photographer who would show a client unedited images fresh out of the camera. Even if we do present a slideshow shortly after the session (rare), every image onscreen has seen at least a basic levels, saturation & contrast adjustment. Most have seen more advanced editing, sometimes with plugins. We will also occasionally print out a proof of an exceptional image as a sales tool to bring into the viewing.

Definitely laptop, if not desktop, territory.

I do agree, however, with most of your other points. Simple data entry, maintenance and display are areas in which the iPad would shine. Anything really CPU intensive would need to find a solution elsewhere, however.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

There needs to be a VERY slick remote desktop App where you can literally place you iPad next to your Mac and slide your window to it like it does when you have an external display or second display connected. 

Go off and work on the baby. You programmer guys should get on that. My friend is chef/owner of a really upscale restaurant here in Toronto and we were talking last night about the feasibility of using iPads for taking orders/service.

This is what he said: "You think I am going to send out 15 people with $750 dollar gadgets so they can spill drinks on them when paper does the same thing." 

Professional applications seem limited at this point indeed.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

I think it could be used as Oakbridge has been suggesting but I really do believe that it is primarily an entertainment/communication device targeted for consumers and not business or"Pro" use.


----------



## Greenman (Feb 22, 2003)

In the keynote Steve mentioned the book store with books available from most of the big publishers as well as other books like technical or scientific works. I'm wondering how, without multitasking, would it be possible to have more than one 'book' open at a time?

I know the iPad isn't meant to replace a laptop but for the student or researcher I would think this could be a deal-breaker.


----------



## 9780 (Sep 14, 2006)

I'm just guessing, but maybe the ibook app would remember which page you were at, in a particular book? Kinda like Preview (I think?? Been a while since I read long PDFs) remembers which page you're at, in a PDF..


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

i-rui said:


> Yes, i agree with pretty much everything you've said, but i don't consider any of that CONTENT creation. IMO data entry doesn't really involve processing power or large storage so the ipad should be fine for those uses.


So what you're really saying is "content creation means something to me that only I understand, but I'm not going to tell you what it means, and instead just dismiss everyone else's primitive ideas of what constitutes 'content.'"

Sorry, I only have the commonly-understood definition of "content creation" to go by. I produce presentations, newsletters, podcasts, radio commercials, scripts and blogs, along with the very occasional spreadsheet. My employers seem to regard this as "content" that is worth exchanging for money. What fools they must be.

I have not yet seen anything on or about the iPad that rules out my doing at least some if not all of my work on such a device, and several ways in which an iPad might make several aspects of my work easier/quicker/more fun to do.

But no, I do not expect to be running Adobe Photoshop or editing 1080p video on an iPad, anymore than I expect my car to transform into an alien warrior (despite the fact that, according to the movies, it is clearly possible).

Oddly enough, I am not in any way disappointed that my car cannot transform into an alien warrior, or that my iPhone can't run Dreamweaver.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

FeXL said:


> Don't see this happening, for at least a couple of reasons.
> 
> The first are USB speed and processor speed. We shoot tethered occasionally, using the FW port on our MacBook Pro, and it takes around 8 seconds to download an 8MB file from the camera to the laptop and up on screen. It seems an eternity sometimes.
> 
> Can you imagine doing the same with USB, a slower processor & files 1.5x to 2x the size?


a. I don't think Oakbridge was referring to tethering, I think he was referring to quick offload of SD cards so that the work can be quickly reviewed on a large, high-quality screen (and shared by more than one person viewing at different angles).
b. The iPad already has an SD card slot as a listed accessory. SD cards have gotten pretty fast, and the dock port on an iPad clearly has quite a bit of speed on it -- I noticed almost no lag when they were projecting the live screen on an HD projection system, and that takes more than a little graphic muscle.



> Secondly, I don't know a single professional photographer who would show a client unedited images fresh out of the camera.


No, but he WOULD show them to the model, the assistant, etc.



> I do agree, however, with most of your other points. Simple data entry, maintenance and display are areas in which the iPad would shine. Anything really CPU intensive would need to find a solution elsewhere, however.


I agree only to the extent that we understand what the A4 chip is capable of, and we really do not at this point.

During the demo of the Maps app, the instant HD playback, some of the games that were demo'd -- these are all things that my 2.16GHz Blackbook with 2GB ram would have much more difficulty handling, and certainly doesn't do so smoothly. In part this is due to the GMA950 integrated chipset, but the graphics of the iPad are also integrated but they frankly blew my machine out of the water. Some of the processing tasks demonstrated also seemed faster to me, but that could be due to other factors and I'll leave that for another day when we know more about the A4.

But no, the iPad doesn't replace a MacBook Pro -- but where anyone got the impression that it could or SHOULD is something I find pretty mystifying. If Apple had announced that they were dropping the MacBook line in favour of the iPad, you might have something to this "issue," but as they didn't, that seems to me an inherent admission that there is still some use for "real" laptops.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

chas_m said:


> a. I don't think Oakbridge was referring to tethering, I think he was referring to quick offload of SD cards so that the work can be quickly reviewed on a large, high-quality screen (and shared by more than one person viewing at different angles).
> b. The iPad already has an SD card slot as a listed accessory. SD cards have gotten pretty fast, and the dock port on an iPad clearly has quite a bit of speed on it -- I noticed almost no lag when they were projecting the live screen on an HD projection system, and that takes more than a little graphic muscle.


OK, perspective. Let's go back to the very beginning... 

Thread title: "iPad for *professional*/academic uses" (bearing in mind that most true halls of academe, however humble, will be using pro/semi-pro equipment...)

If any professional photographer isn't using a projector to view images with, they're shooting themselves in the foot. Period. 

If a professional photographer already has a projector, then he/she/it also already has a desktop/laptop hooked up to it with a big (or dual) monitor(s), perfect for editing and (gasp!) viewing by multiple persons.

If a professional photographer is uneducated enough to not have a projector, they're editing on something. Why not just download the images onto that...

To wit: a sub 10 inch screen is hardly "large".

If any professional photographer is showing unedited images to a client (wait, we've already gone over this one...).

Again, I don't know a single pro who doesn't already have a laptop that they use for other reasons. It's just not likely that they're going to go part with 800 bucks (or whatever), purchase an iPad for viewing and leave the laptop at home.

SD cards? Please. Again, I know no professionals that use SD cards, except perhaps as backup to their CF cards, in body.

If amateurs want to pull their SD cards out of their P&S and upload the images of Grandma teetering at the edge of the dining room table and rolling her teeth across the top whilst hollering out "Seven!" to their shiny new iPad and view them in iPad viewing software, hair on 'em.

Let's talk location shoots. I'm going to bring a big Pelican case of strobes, modifiers, etc. I'm going to bring a big pack with camera bodies, lenses, etc. I'm going to have another bag with light & background stands, backgrounds, etc. I'm going to have my big, heavy tripod along. Now, after bringing along half the studio, I'm going to go out, buy me a new iPad for 800 bucks (or whatever) and save myself some weight and space...



chas_m said:


> No, but he WOULD show them to the model, the assistant, etc.


<snort> While it is important to engage and encourage the model with _occasional_ views of the images (we do, on the back of the camera, where the subject flaws are nearly invisible), by doing so not only is the continuity of the shoot shattered but the duration of the session is lengthened every time the model runs up and looks at the image. If a client has a 30 minute session booked, they won't be running up to fawn over every image shot during the 1/2 hour. For that matter, in a 30 minute session, they won't see any of the images until presentation. A 2-3 hour session may get 4 or 5 peeks to help instill confidence, and only at the beginning. That's it.

The assistant? I'm going to stop the flow of the session to show the images to the assistant? Plenty of time for he/she/it to view the images in post, if at all.

Time is money, for all parties involved.



chas_m said:


> I agree only to the extent that we understand what the A4 chip is capable of, and we really do not at this point.
> 
> During the demo of the Maps app, the instant HD playback, some of the games that were demo'd -- these are all things that my 2.16GHz Blackbook with 2GB ram would have much more difficulty handling, and certainly doesn't do so smoothly. In part this is due to the GMA950 integrated chipset, but the graphics of the iPad are also integrated but they frankly blew my machine out of the water. Some of the processing tasks demonstrated also seemed faster to me, but that could be due to other factors and I'll leave that for another day when we know more about the A4.
> 
> But no, the iPad doesn't replace a MacBook Pro -- but where anyone got the impression that it could or SHOULD is something I find pretty mystifying. If Apple had announced that they were dropping the MacBook line in favour of the iPad, you might have something to this "issue," but as they didn't, that seems to me an inherent admission that there is still some use for "real" laptops.


So you have a laptop with slow graphics. So what?

I don't recall anyone saying that laptops would be replaced by iPads. I certainly didn't. Oakbridge was theorizing that iPads may be useful in a photography studio. I simply responded with examples of why it wouldn't.

I'm more than willing to listen to anyone who can show me a way to incorporate an iPad into my photography workflow and to do so profitably.

You haven't.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

For me, the iPad isn't capable enough to meet my needs as a designer (hi-res graphics, 3d modeling/rendering, layout, design, publishing) in the print/multimedia industry... 

Yet.

Meaning I'd never be able to layout a publication with what I can do on my desktop with complex designs/compositions, or do graphics for video/animation.

Also, there just isn't enough storage for a guy like me.

But I see the iPad as a very useful companion that I could use for presentations, tasking, and such. I don't have a laptop on-hand, so it would likely bridge the gap for me, in terms of portables.


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

chas_m said:


> So what you're really saying is "content creation means something to me that only I understand, but I'm not going to tell you what it means, and instead just dismiss everyone else's primitive ideas of what constitutes 'content.'"
> 
> Sorry, I only have the commonly-understood definition of "content creation" to go by. I produce presentations, newsletters, podcasts, radio commercials, scripts and blogs, along with the very occasional spreadsheet. My employers seem to regard this as "content" that is worth exchanging for money. What fools they must be.
> 
> ...


No, i said that it's incapable of SERIOUS content creation (funny how you missed that part since it's in capitals). 

And by that i mean it lacks the processing power/storage/OS to accomplish those tasks. You even acknowledge that it can't run photoshop, or edit video, dreamweaver..etc... so why are you being so obtuse?

If you agree that it can't accomplish those tasks which require SERIOUS computing power why are you being so deliberately difficult in your arguments? Yes it may be able to accomplish other tasks, but once those tasks require real horsepower it will fall short. That doesn't make it a bad product, but if we BOTH agree that it can't do the heavy lifting why do you continue to argue the point?


----------



## Snookaroo (Dec 12, 2007)

The OP included "academic" in the post title -- I'm one and I expect to get one of these the day they are available. It suits my needs perfectly. Goodbye laptop carrying case -- simply do not need the power most of the time. A desktop at the office and home office is where I do most of my work. Prepare Keynote presentation, sync with iPad, travel to conference or classroom and show it -- check. Load documents to read on the plane with large enough screen for comfort - check. Etc.

Not to say it is perfect. I can live without the multi-tasking, but I would like it. Also, I think we are at the very beginning of a huge arc.... Apple will continue to develop this and once 3rd parties get involved in creating software and add-ons of various forms I think educators are going to be very keen...


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

Snookaroo,

Are you a writer? I am involved in academia as well, but I need to refer back to other documents when writing. This simple facet of multitasking is entirely holding me back from the iPad. I write usually with another document next to my word processor window. 

I could easily trade in my MBP for an iMac, and go with an iPad. However, I fear not being able to switch between windows.

Have you pondered this? Or does this not affect you?


----------



## Snookaroo (Dec 12, 2007)

Hi Adrian,

Like other uni profs I have to write a fair bit, but I tend not to think of myself as a writer -- although I've just finished a 350 page manuscript! I have thought of your question, but do not see it as a deal-breaker for me. Like you, when I'm doing serious writing I often need to access documents. Usually they are in the form of PDF files from professional journals. For now I'm willing to accept the limitations of the iPad, believing quite strongly that we really are at the very beginning of the development curve. Most of that kind of writing happens sitting at my desk, either at home or in the office. I'm not looking at the iPad as a replacement for a laptop. I've just reached the point in my own work that what I want to carry around needs to be larger than an iTouch and smaller than a laptop, and Apple. So this will work fine. Now, if Apple had not included iWork in this unit, that would have been a deal-breaker. SO, too, if they hadn't made it Bluetooth capable, or able to show a Keynote presentation. Given that they did include these things indicates, I think, that they will be doing a lot more in the near future.

Cheers, Snookaroo


----------



## Greenman (Feb 22, 2003)

There's multitasking, and there's multitasking.... if I want to read/compare data from 4 different sources, say all are in pdf format, and write an article on the similarities/differences, I can open all 4 using Preview (on my desktop computer) and flip between the 4 windows. I'm multitasking at that point, my computer isn't.

I'm still not clear whether the iPad can open more than one document at the same time (using one application) and if you could easily flip between the documents.

Any thoughts?


----------



## antirealist (Apr 30, 2005)

You can switch between multiple windows in Safari. And I'm pretty sure I've opened more than one PDF attachment at one time and been able to switch between them.


----------



## g.c.87 (Sep 20, 2007)

The idea of multitasking is giving people fits, but I'm not sure why. Keep in mind this is a 9.7" device. If you would like to look at multiple things and write about them using a word processor you are not grasping the scope of the iPad. That is what your computer is for. The iPad is not meant to replace a laptop. It's meant to be a device for surfing the web, checking email, maybe listening to some music or watching a movie, but certainly NOT meant to to encounter tasks that require a) a larger screen or b) more power. I'm just finishing up my undergrad and I know I have books open and I also connect an extra screen to my Macbook Pro in order to look at .pdf journal articles and writings while typing in Word on my main screen.


----------



## Snookaroo (Dec 12, 2007)

g.c.87 said:


> The idea of multitasking is giving people fits, but I'm not sure why. Keep in mind this is a 9.7" device. If you would like to look at multiple things and write about them using a word processor you are not grasping the scope of the iPad. That is what your computer is for. The iPad is not meant to replace a laptop. It's meant to be a device for surfing the web, checking email, maybe listening to some music or watching a movie, but certainly NOT meant to to encounter tasks that require a) a larger screen or b) more power. I'm just finishing up my undergrad and I know I have books open and I also connect an extra screen to my Macbook Pro in order to look at .pdf journal articles and writings while typing in Word on my main screen.


I don't think it is giving us fits, g.c.87 -- we're just curious about what exactly is the scope of this new machine. If you read my posts above you'll see that I'm on the same page as you are... This is not a replacement for a laptop, nor for a desktop. It fills a very useful niche, that is actually even more than you indicate. It will do more than just surf and check email. I can walk into a classroom, plug it into the wall, and show a series of Keynote slides, and using my bluetooth device to control it. That's more than surfing -- that is real use-ability in the education realm. Very cool. But for serious writing, as you say, it doesn't replace machines we already have.


----------



## Greenman (Feb 22, 2003)

antirealist said:


> You can switch between multiple windows in Safari. And I'm pretty sure I've opened more than one PDF attachment at one time and been able to switch between them.


I'm well aware you can do this... I have a 19" and a 22" monitor and keep multiple apps and windows open all the time.

I'm referring to the book reader in the iPad....Steve was pretty pumped about it's book reading capabilities. What I'm asking is, is it able to open more than one book at a time and how easy would it be to switch between them.... for instance like using the key combo Command + Tab...

I do realize it's not available yet and so most don't know what it's full capabilities are. I thought it was a good point for discussion.


----------



## Greenman (Feb 22, 2003)

g.c.87 said:


> The idea of multitasking is giving people fits, but I'm not sure why. Keep in mind this is a 9.7" device. If you would like to look at multiple things and write about them using a word processor you are not grasping the scope of the iPad. That is what your computer is for. The iPad is not meant to replace a laptop. It's meant to be a device for surfing the web, checking email, maybe listening to some music or watching a movie, but certainly NOT meant to to encounter tasks that require a) a larger screen or b) more power. I'm just finishing up my undergrad and I know I have books open and I also connect an extra screen to my Macbook Pro in order to look at .pdf journal articles and writings while typing in Word on my main screen.


 I KNOW what it is and what it isn't. I'm asking a simple question that at this time may not have an answer.... fodder for discussion.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

g.c.87,

As Snookaro said, we are trying to grasp the full potential and limits of the device. I don't intend it to be able to replace a laptop. I have a 15" MBP and a 22" display for the serious work. There is simply no way that a several hundred page manuscript, or even the 50-60 pre-edited journal article manuscripts can be done on an iPad. 

However, say I just want to go down to my corner starbucks or coffee shop to flip through some journal articles, maybe take some notes, maybe edit a couple pages or type a few pages while im there.

My laptop has Endnote and a nice big keyboard, that is what I consider necessary for real, serious writing time. 

But if I cannot easily switch between Pages and a PDF window, then the iPad is practically useless for me. 

I do not lecture with powerpoint, so I do not gain from that either.


----------



## antirealist (Apr 30, 2005)

Greenman said:


> I'm referring to the book reader in the iPad....


*So was I*. Safari on the iPhone/iPod Touch can already display multiple webpages and PDFs and switch between them, so I see no reason why the iPad couldn't do the same thing.


----------



## Eric0 (Nov 22, 2007)

This is a great device for certain things. I think everyone is right to say it cannot be used as a total laptop or computer replacement. Let's not forget that Apple did not build the iPad to replace computers, but rather as middle ground between an iphone and laptop.

For academic use, this is a great device for reading articles and marking papers. With anti-plagiarism systems, many are reading documents online anyways. 

For professional use, this is great for office users. Not only can you get your email, contact list and be able to make presentations, you can carry documents with you. Realistically, most office PDFs, you open, read, then reply with an email approving or suggesting a phone call, meeting or requesting major changes. Anyone in the financial services will likely appreciate the browser and big screen. Being able to view filings (EDGAR etc) and info (Bloomberg, CNBC) on the go is huge. The Kindle bastardizes financial statements beyond recognition. Plus with e-ink in its current form, you can't use any common business apps such as loan calculators or expense trackers.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

> *iPad appears at Grammys, hospitals eye Apple's new hardware*
> 
> *As hospitals look at potential applications for Apple's newly announced iPad*, the hardware made an appearance with comedian Stephen Colbert at Sunday's 52nd Grammy Awards. ( 84 comments )
> 
> ...


Anyone that STILL thinks this is not going to change things big time in a variety of venues is living in a fantasy world
The iPhone had very little base of technology to build on yet was/is a big hit- the iPad has a strong base to build on and new turf to conquer

This one is going to be demand driven including by many professional fields.
Look how long the Newton demand lasted with doctors even tho it was discoed and marginal at best.
iPad solutions will be knockouts....I suspect that screen might be good enough to view digital medical images ( scans, xrays etc )

I actually don't mind an initial increase in eBook prices for popular titles as it will fund a switch by publishing houses. 
Where I want to see price drops is in textbook and science/medical/professional journal via electronics only.
I would subscribe to more science journals if prices came down for esubscription only.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

Really interesting podcast here from CBC Radio 1's tech show "Spark". The guy being interviewed sheds some really interesting light on how the Kindle fits into the iPad hardware. A must listen to! 

iTunes Store


----------



## jayjay223 (Apr 9, 2010)

*I have an idea for the next ipad!*

hey!
i have a excellent idea for the next ipad!
you all know how we have skype and messanger,but wat if we(the people wit ipads)
could virtually call each other with out using any of the users sated above.dont you think that it would be cool to actually see the person your talking to with out a web cam!i believe that it would be much nicer to see the person instead of looking through the cam!
please email me if you any comments on [email protected]


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

There's a world of opportunities with thin-client business apps or enterprise web-apps. Oracle, SAP, Lawson, etc...


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

I was waiting for this one: Papers for the iPad. This nearly seals the deal for me. I would love to carry that around instead of my MBP to read journal articles.

Papers for iPad : mekentosj.com : Software for Research


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

From the article *Five ways Keynote for the iPad badly misses the mark*





> ...the file isn't just displayed improperly, but the iPad physically alters the file itself. Exporting back to the Mac brings the error-filled iPad version with it. Sometimes this exporting process even introduces further errors! The third slide above shows what happens to the slides after exporting and opening them on my Mac. The table is corrupted beyond recognition, and the line chart is also further altered from the original formatting.





> If I've spent hours crafting the perfect presentation, the absolute last thing I want is for the iPad to arbitrarily change or erase some of my hard work. That's simply unacceptable. This major, major problem makes Keynote for the iPad almost completely worthless to anyone who wants to work with files back and forth between their Mac and iPad.


Yikes.


----------



## Eric0 (Nov 22, 2007)

Wow Keynote really butchers files. I guess working on presentations is out of the question for the time being.


----------

